# I need some advice on changing my career path to Information technology. Please help.



## Richo1337 (May 15, 2011)

Hello *TechSupport FORUM*,


I have a double degree in Public Relations/Business studies. I did not meet the prerequisites for my chosen field of study, which was Information Technology. I've worked in public relation firms and marketing firms. I dislike the career path I have chosen.


I am starting to question whether it is worth spending another 10-30 years in this field. I have a High-Distinction average and I am considering completing a Masters of Information Technology. I do not meet the prerequisites for the Masters, although I can undertake a 'Graduate Diploma in Computing' and then an MIT, this would take 3 years full time or alternatively I can complete industry certifications.
I apologize for the shoddy grammar/spelling.


Can you please give me some Advice.


Thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You do not need a degree or a masters to get a job in IT. What will be of benefit the most is experience. With or without a degree you will most likely have to start at the bottom anyway.

You could study some entry level certifications which can be studied on your own or at a course but on your own is cheaper. Entry level certs are compTIA A+ and compTIA Network + you could also consider a Microsoft cert such as the 70-680.

Many employers will hire you if you tell them you are studying for these certs and some may be impressed if you say you are self studying for them.

You can study the compTIA certs and when you are ready for them you book them through pearsonvue.com at your nearest test centre.

As I said earlier experience is what IT employers want and companies like Bestbuy and PC world will hire you if you tell them you are studying the A+ or indeed if you have it. Then you can build up some experience and move on to something slightly bigger and better after a few months.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Along with what Green said, the IT world has a lot of different career paths in it and you would be wise to take a look around and see what you would enjoy doing. The certs and experience of course would be different depending on what direction you wanted to go.

For example, PC Support/Technician, Server engineer, network engineer, database admin, programmer, and security tech are some of the career paths and each with its own certifications to aim for.

First choice is probably hardware or software. Do you want to fix stuff, or develop and create. Hardware your best bet is to start out with what Green said and go after those certs and get some experience. Software, then you want to learn SQL, programming languages, SAP or something else along those lines and get experience with those.

As Green said experience is greater than a degree in the IT field, but a degree can help.


----------

